# My new no name kitten- kind of big sorry.



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Pictures I took of my new kitten @ my house last night. She will 9 weeks on Saturday. Last night was the first night she stayed @ my house. I would have liked her to stay longer w/ her mom for 12 weeks, but her mom is sick. She has a respitory infection and the kittens can't be near her.


----------



## Vanessatx (May 12, 2005)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW....WWW!!!! That is so cute call him, I would name it ashes! Your kitty is so cute!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Vanessatx said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWW....WWW!!!! That is so cute call him, I would name it ashes! Your kitty is so cute!!


She is a girl ! We were acutally thinking of a human name for her.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

She's so adorable! Looks like Psi! 

I love that chomping picture - here's Psi doing something similar, hehe. Their eyes are a bit different. 










Make sure you take a ton of pictures, you'll regret it if you don't *grin*


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Adrienne I hope you dont mind, I edited your post for you to fix the size problem. They now go down the page rather than across 


Lovely pictures!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Aww so CUTE! I really like the chomping pics and the last one


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Zalensia said:


> Adrienne I hope you dont mind, I edited your post for you to fix the size problem. They now go down the page rather than across
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures!


No problem. Thanks!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

CUUUUUTE!
So you're adopting her? When is going back to her mom and when do you get her?


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

She is so beautiful! How about Drew, Marcy or Lori? I like human names for cats...my friend has called hers Dave! :lol:


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

Love pics #3, 4 and 6! What an adorable kitten. Whenever I see a grey kitty all the regular names come up, stormy, slate etc. You could find a name like that and them look in the thesaurus for alternatives like a storm cloud is called a cumulo nimbus, so nimbus(nimbie for short, or nimbalina) I know its silly. Of course there is alot a human girl names that would be great! Isabelle, scarlett, etc. Hey, actually have you ever seen a ***** willow tree? They have little grayish tan little soft velvety balls in the stalks, Willow would be cute, sounds girly and actually describes her too! Of course I dont know too many humans named Willow, but I am sure there might be some. Good Luck with your baby, she will love you no matter what you name her, even if you just called her Kitty!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

how about Asha?

Love the one of her carrying that thing in her mouth!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I love human names for cats too - we've had strays called John, Brian, Norman, Susan, Dave, Kevin, Stephanie, Charlotte, Margaret....amongst others!

She's beautiful, and very photogenic - I can't get Jake to sit still for his picture taken! I wouldn't worry about her being 9 weeks, she'll be fine. 

Ems


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

She's beautiful and you took some great photos of her. (More pics, please!)


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I like one of those so much I have set it as my current desktop.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

emma_pen said:


> I like one of those so much I have set it as my current desktop.


I told her and you made her blush. 



LoveMyKitties said:


> Love the one of her carrying that thing in her mouth!


that is her pink fuzy Barbie slipper. She carries it around EVERYWHERE!


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

I love the grey! She's too cute. I wouldn't worry about the age either. I got my kitten at 5 weeks and he's fine, had to teach him to eat and drink, but he's still younger than your kitty and no more issues thank goodness. Good luck and keep us posted with more pics as she gets older!


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh, and names... Libby
Daphne
Elle
Ella
Brie
Gwen


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

BamMcg said:


> Oh, and names... Libby
> Daphne
> Elle
> Ella
> ...


Daphne is a name that we are thinking of! 

My other cat is Elliott and we call her Elle and Ella, but I do like those names.


----------



## alicia (Jan 4, 2005)

Maybe you could name her Barbie then? You could also name her Ashlyn...I just like that name a lot for some reason. Maybe her nickname could be Ash then. *shrugs* I hope you find a name soon!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Cinder short for Cinderella, she is gorgeous!
Sasha
Ashley
Lady Jane


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

I know it isn't a human name, but for some reason Shade popped into my head.


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

very cute kitty and great pictures!! I love the one where she seems to be winking.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, she is so cute







. I like the one of her biting her toy







.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

As if you need more name suggestions  but I think she looks like a Lillian. Not sure why.

Beautiful kitten! She's just a doll!

Lisa


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awww she is one very gorgeous kitty. Her photo's are just so cute, especially the ones on the bed....seeing those pictures just makes you wanna hold her and go awwwwww!

I wouldn't worry to much about the age, 9 weeks is still quite old compared to say 4-5 weeks. I am sure she will be fine and she probably will miss her mom a little but I am sure she'll settle down soon and adopt you as her mommy. I know when we got Molly she was 7 weeks and she was a very sick baby and she adopted me as her mommy straight away and she hated being away from me.

Mmmm, names...that always takes me ages. You could maybe think of a name with a meaning? or something sybolic. Like for example...if sheb had stayed with her mom she could of got ill too...so you could think of lucky...or a more human name like you like...like Hope. I really love that name!

Anyway good luck with her and choosing a name, maybe even try http://www.petnamesworld.com I know a lot of people have used that and even i have. it even helps with meanings of names etc.

Take care and i hope to see more piccies of your gorgeous kitty very soon  

Eva x


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

She is so cute


----------

